# 2x female degus - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: Female
Age(s): 2 years
Name(s): Not named
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: The blue girl was found in someones garden. We paired her up with another female who was a unwanted pet.
Will the group be split: They would like a home together. Female degus are highly sociable so could be introduced to more female.
Other: The blue girl is friendly. The brown girl is fine when you hold her. New owners must be aware of the strict diet these animals require. 
The cage they are pictured in was the one used to transport them.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These degus are still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls are now in a new home


----------



## weymouthfeb2011 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi. I have posted a request but I am not very good on computers and getting messages thru. I will telehone the number you have given. Due to circumstances I need to find an adoptive home for my 4 wee male degus. They are six months old, they live and play very happily together. They have their cage and accessories. I just want to find them a loving home. Can you please help. If necessary can I bring them to you. I do have a problem which I will explain on the phone. My degus are friendly and playful. They are great together but maybe could be split into two pairs, but nicer kept together as they have been together since birth. I can point out the two and two if needed. I hope you receive this but I will also telephone the number given.
Regards and thank you June. By the way I live in London. I do not have a car but will sort out transport just to find the wee ones a new home.


----------

